# Prizes? Whatcha got??



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i need ideas for party prizes for costumes and games. We're going to play 'Who am I' and "Tempt Your Fate'. I have the ubiquitous movie basket and we're doing a nice bottle of wine or two. I was thinking maybe a home-made (but nice) centerpiece (not the one i am using this year) and some Halloween goody basket.

Any ideas? What are y'all giving out? I am also thinking a nice Halloween charm bracelet hidden in a container of candy...thoughts on that? If a guy gets it, surely he can give it to his SO?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am also doing Tempt Your Fate (first time). So far I have some Autumn scented hand sanitizers from B&BW, Halloween votives from Yankee, a spooky sounds CD, a couple of horror movies from Walmart's $5 bin, Left Center Right dice game from Spirit, a Halloween notepad, a couple of cookies in Halloween tins & a 'grow in water' skeleton. I'll also get some Halloween scratch tickets and some $5 Dunkin Donuts gift cards. 

We're going to be playing Winking Murderer also. 'Best Death' will win a pumpkin bowl filled with candy and a 'Zombie Approved' ribbon that I got from Spirit. Depending on what happens with the game, either the murderer OR the person who reveals who the murderer is, will get a prize: also a pumpkin bowl filled with candy and a gift card to a restaurant. 

Costume contest prizes will be: A zombie head bowl filled with candy for 'Most Creative Costume'. A basket filled with a Halloween mug, hot cocoa, popcorn, and Shaun of the Dead dvd for 'Funniest Costume'. And for 'Best Costume of the Night', a basket filled with a throw blanket, a ghost stories book and a Yankee Halloween candle.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

those all sound like great give aways! i'm still trying to dedcide lol


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

wine or ingredients to make a "haunted" drink or shot, along with Halloween themed glasses has always been popular--you can do this pretty inexpensively or go all out--depending on your resources--put it all in a cute little basket. We also give movie theater tickets, gift cards for restaurants, and lottery tickets. I have found that people seem to like something they can actually use versus Halloween "trinkets"--which was rather hard for me because I loved buying the Halloween themed stuff to give as prizes, but not everyone shares my enthusiasm for Halloween.  You can tailor all of these items to your budget--from a 5 star restaurant to McDonalds. 

One thing I am thinking about adding to the list of prizes is candles, because I think most people like candles and can use them somewhere--again it could be lovely candlesticks, a Yankee candle, unique candle holder, or a battery operated candle--even WalMart carries the battery operated candles now so again you can do this in any price range.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

for best costumes: we are doing small plastic trophies which will have gift cards in them for a restaurant

for game prizes (we are doing Tempt Your Fate also), we are doing $5 Dunkin Donuts gift cards, scented "pumpkin pie" candles, various "nips", and gourmet hot chocolate/tea. 

We are also doing the coin game, but we're not sure of the prize yet for ending up with the most coins. Probably a gas card or something like that.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

So far, this is all I have... I haven't actually bought anything specifically as prizes yet, these are from these "mystery boxes" I bought from Mezco recently.


3 of these guys:









2 of these:


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump...........Bumpity Bump


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

My costume contest winners are getting lottery tickets (1st place $20.00, 2nd, 15 and 10 for 3rd) and candy. I'm having a spinning wheel and cheaper little things will be on it...........dollar scratch offs, pirate key chains, glow in the dark swords, pirate duckies, shots of Patron..just fun stuff. I'm giving away a dip and spreader set to the first guest to arrive (thanks to whom ever i stole this idea from!) and I'm having a locked treasure chest that will have a bottle of rum, a pirate t shirt, a skull wine bottle stopper and whatever else i find between now and the party that will fit. Everyone will have to dig for a key that i will have buried in sand in a big plastic chest to try and open it.Kind of like a door prize. Oh and I have little black boxes decorated like treasure chest with red, black and silver beads for treat boxes to give when the guest arrive......wow, it really sounds like I'm trying to bribe my guest!! Oh well, if that's what it takes..LOL!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I cam up with a most evil prize in the supermarked today. I was looking for cards,and found a kit that is ment to make digital pictures print out on canvas. So im printing out a pictue of a very controversial politician who has connections with..well lets say " the extrem right" because i dont want the party name to appear in tags.. here in scandinavia. We consider her evil.. So im printing out, and transferring a picture of her in her finest dress with her most eerie nicest smile, hopefully i can find one where she is holding our national flag also. It will be the scariest prize of the evening! ( insert evil laugh here).
Also i found a figurine of one of the nightmare before christmas charecters -i forgot the name.. for next to nothing -actually nothing.. It was £5 in the store but they had a buy 3 pay for 2 thing, so i bought 2 cheap items and got that one for free. Im also making a halloween hamper with goddies and a few movies etc.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I put these together today.

These are prizes for the Winking Murderer game










This is for Funniest Costume










And this is for Best Costume of the Night


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

miss mandy, very nice prizes....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks  I like how they came out, but it's kinda buggin' me how the Funniest costume prize seems more "grand" than the Best costume prize. I spent under $15 for Funniest prize and about $25 on Best prize....but it just doesn't seem that way by the looks of them :-/ I have another one of those skull mugs that I could throw in, but I don't want the two prizes to be so similar. Kinda stumped on what else I could put in the basket. I try to have a little theme (blanket, candle & ghost story book)...all ingredients for a cozy, spooky night  Any ideas of what else I could add?


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Another can of the cocoa mix? Or perhaps a bottle of wine?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanna stay away from wine as a prize. There are a couple of guests who can't/don't drink, so I'd feel horrible if they happened to win. I think I might just stick the other skull mug in there with some pumpkin spice coffee.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

MissMandy, those look great and the add'l skull mug & coffee sounds good.

So far I've accumulated quite a bit, now I just need to organize. I'm going to have different tiers depending on what the prize is for. I have everything from skull bottle openers, candy (wax fangs, Reese cups, big Halloween boxes of Dots, Nerds, Boogers, Ouiji mints), drink mixes, Guiness pint glasses, candles, movies (old classic horror and new Halloween comedies). And stuff for treat bags for all...such as the classic spider rings. ...yeah, I've been picking up things here and there for quite a while now.

I'm doing a Poe themed party so I've also ordered a couple items more related to the theme...a raven /nevermore bag, shirt, and a "Dream" quote journal. I may be going overboard, but I can save some of the stuff for next year if turnout is lower than expected.
Someone mentioned the mini liquor bottles...I like that one...may have to steal that idea.


----------

